# Modded Pouch



## michaelparin19 (10 mo ago)

Hi All - here is my modded Simple Shot microfibre pouch - first obvious benefit is much increased flexibilty - a brand new unused pouch feels like it has had a few hundred shots put through it - Regarding performance benefits - I don't have an accurate enough digital scales to weigh the difference against standard SS MF pouch - but my brain says all the extra holes are going to decrease air resistance and perhaps slightly increase release speed 
The large holes are 4.5mm , smaller ones 3mm - and even tried a 1mm punch in between but the holes were uneven - probably ok in a leather pouch but the microfibre didn't handle such small holes that well


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cool idea. But the center hole is not in the center. That’s the only issue I see. Keep shooting!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Wouldn't this over stretch the pouch faster since there is less material from keeping it from doing so?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelparin19 (10 mo ago)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Cool idea. But the center hole is not in the center. That’s the only issue I see. Keep shooting!


Hi Reed - The pouches come from Simple Shot with the 3 mm Centre hole punched already - It's dead centre...


----------



## michaelparin19 (10 mo ago)

JASling said:


> Wouldn't this over stretch the pouch faster since there is less material from keeping it from doing so?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That may be an issue in the long run - I'm on my 3rd bandset now with this mod - approx. 7-800 shots each A few of these pouches have been used 4-5 times( standard without extra holes) with no degradation - I'll mark these 3 differently just to see if they delaminate quicker with the extra aeration - Also , I don't think the Microfibre stretches in the same way as leather


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

michaelparin19 said:


> Hi Reed - The pouches come from Simple Shot with the 3 mm Centre hole punched already - It's dead centre...


Oh ok cool. Didn't look centered in the picture. Carry on sir. 😄


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

michaelparin19 said:


> That may be an issue in the long run - I'm on my 3rd bandset now with this mod - approx. 7-800 shots each A few of these pouches have been used 4-5 times( standard without extra holes) with no degradation - I'll mark these 3 differently just to see if they delaminate quicker with the extra aeration - Also , I don't think the Microfibre stretches in the same way as leather


Good deal thanks for the information keep us posted!!?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Not something I'll look at doing, but glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I cut this one down with a pair of bandage scissors. It is not perfect. I won't use it, but I keep stuff like this to give to someone who shows interest. I would have loved to have the pouch pictured when I first started. Bad thing is no one here in the world of yuppies is interested....in my 16 years at this location, they show more interest and spend more time out of doors with their dogs than their wives or kids. It is very sad to witness, dog worship, that is.


----------

